# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen uudet liikennevaloetuudet

## Multsun poika

Tampereella aiotaan ottaa käyttöön uudet bussietuudet liikennevaloissa (AL 31.1). Systeemi tulee aluksi Messukylänkatu-Kangasalantielle sekä Lahdenperänkadulle ja Lempääläntielle. Hieno ja oikeansuuntainen askel kaupunkimme joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi.
Vähän särähti silmään se, että systeemi perustuu Helsingissä kehitettyyn systeemiin. Hesassa systeemiä nimittäin hyödynnetään vain puolittaisesti. Systeemi antaa nykyisin etuuden vain mikäli bussi on myöhässä. "Etuus" tarkoittaa yleensä pitkitettyä vihreää, mutta jos bussi juuttuu pysäkille "slotti" menee.
Raitioliikenteessä raskaasti kuormitetuille linjoille 4 ja 10 (kummankin vuoroväli ruuhkassa 4-5 min) yritettiin saada aikaan ikivihreä. Eli ratikalle olisi aina vihreä, oli se myöhässä tai ei. Nyt lupauksesta on lipsuttu, kaiketi autopuolueen painostuksesta.
Sellaistakin on esiintynyt, että systeemi on lukenut bussin kulkua "väärinpäin " ja alkanut lyödä myöhässä olevalle autolle ylimääräisiä punaisia eteen.
Toivottavasti valoetuuksia sovelletaan Tampereella rohkeammin kuin Hesassa. Pelkkä systeemi ei vielä kesää tee.

----------


## late-

> Hesassa systeemiä nimittäin hyödynnetään vain puolittaisesti. Systeemi antaa nykyisin etuuden vain mikäli bussi on myöhässä.


Kuten tälläkin foorumilla on monta kertaa todettu, moinen toiminto ei ole Helsingissä koskaan toiminut eikä tietääkseni toimi vieläkään. Ohjelmisto ei nimittäin tukenut aikatauluun perustuvan etuuden määrittelemistä risteys- ja linjakohtaisesti eikä sitä haluttu kytkeä päälle jokaisen etuuden osalta. Etuus siis annetaan edelleen aina.

Uusiin C90+ -ajoneuvolaitteisiin ja mahdollisesti tilattaviin IP-pohjaisiin etuuksiin aikatauluun sidottu etuus on tulossa.

----------


## ultrix

Huomasin eilen etuuksien olevan käytössä jo ainakin Kortelahdenkadun ja Satakunnankadun risteyksessä. Istuin 16:ssa kohti keskustaa, huomasin punaisen valon ja sen vieressä Helsingistä tutun pienen ledin vilkkumassa, noin 20 metriä ennen risteystä valo vaihtui vihreäksi ja bussin keulan ohitettua  pääopastimen valot vaihtuivat taas punaisiksi kuin rautateillä ikään. Hyvin toimii!

Missäs muualla Tampereella on käytössä liva-etuudet tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Kinmo

Olen viime ajat seurannut samaisen risteyksen valoetuutta ja MUTUna voin todeta sen toimivan vallan mainiosti.

----------


## Razer

Tampereen joukkoliikenteeltä julkaistu pienimuotoinen tiedotus.

----------


## killerpop

Aamulehden tänään ilmestyneessä Moro-liitteessä on sivun juttu otsikolla:
Bussi voi viedä risteyksessä vihreän liikennevalosi

----------


## ultrix

Taas vähän tarkoitushakuista uutisointia AL:ltä, provosoivat tahallaan ihan kuin liva-etuudet olisivat suurikin haitta autoliikenteelle. Onneksi artikkelissa on mainittu, että autojen kannalta etuudet ovat "plus-miinus-nolla", eli sen minkä yhdessä risteyksessä häviää, sen toisessa voittaa bussin edellä tai vanavedessä.

Sentään kolme neljästä haastateltavasta oli sitä mieltä, ettei tuo haittaa ja vain yksi äkäinen partasuu uhosi, että haittaa ja paljon, kun odottelu saastuttaa!  :Very Happy:

----------

